# Running around Nashville looking for chocolate milk...



## kennacoconut (May 2, 2012)

So I went to Nashville, Tennessee with school recently for a convention. My friend's roommate (froma different college) was very, very homesick and it made him crave chocolate milk. At 11pm at night, his craving became so strong that the four of us decided to go look for some!

Well, this hotel was crazy expensive. $7.00 for room service to bring chocolate milk to our room, and we didn't even ask the price of the beverage. So we decided to walk to a gas station. A girl with us said her group walked to 3 gas stations the night before so.... off we went! She led the way. Results:
Gas station #1: Closed
Gas station #2: Closed
Gas station #3: didn't exist.

.... Okayy, so we decided to use GPS for a 24 hour walmart. It was like 7 miles away. We searched for pharmacies, convenience stores, anything.... EVERYTHING was across the river. After wandering around Nashville while googling things for a while... we call the hotel.

Hello? Do you have chocolate milk?
Yes, the gift store should.
Is it open?!
It closes at 2 am. (It was 1:15 so we literally would have had time to run back to make it in time)
And you're SURE they have chocolate milk?
Yes. Well... let me transfer you.
Okay.
Gift store! Can I help you?
Do you have chocolate milk?
No, just ran out...

.... So we went back to googling stuff. We found a Waffle house only a mile away and made the journey. We almost turned around when we came across 8 lanes of highway, but luckily there were no cars at 1:30 in the morning...

After 3 gas stations, googling, phone calls, and strange looks from strangers.... I cannot describe how beautiful the Waffle House sign looked through the trees. It was like a chest of buried treasure, like my life's purpose was in that store. The guy who wanted chocolate milk so bad (remember the other 3 of us were just down for an adventure) looked like he was going to cry from excitement. We walk proudly into the Waffle House and... there's one chair, shiny and solitary just for him at the bar. We stand awkwardly waiting while he gets a menu and shouts "they have chocolate milk!" with delight.

"No, they just ran out." A stranger with a broken arm, sitting right next to my friend, turned to explain to him. Jaws were dropped. My friend asked the waitress to confirm that, yes, there was no chocolate milk. We all just looked at each other with disappointment. Mission failed.

Broken arm guy asked why we needed chocolate milk, and we summarized our 2 hour trip thus far looking for chocolate milk. Broken arm guy explained that NOTHING on this side of the river stayed open past 10pm... but there was a 24 hour gas station 1 mile away. We were all pretty tired and decided to just go back to the hotel. However, with excitement in his eyes, Broken arm guy offered to drive us to the grocery store.

I called shotgun.

Finally, progress! The car ride was... long. So so long. We were driving through some weird suburbia and I started wondering "Is broken arm guy messing with us?" and right when I was getting really scared....We made it to the store!

The four of us ran inside like maniacs. The first set of doors opened majestically, like we were MEANT to be there. The second set... didn't. They didn't open. There was even a sign blocking the entrance.... we looked at the sign with horror and read... that we were at the wrong doors. We turned to the right, and VIOLA! Paradise!

We ran down every aisle giggling like maniacs and found the chocolate milk for the price we were looking for.... paid and went back to see Broken arm guy. He kindly drove us all the way to the hotel and said goodbye. We'll probably never see him again.

However, that night was amazing. I had been looking for an adventure like that all my life. Not only was it over something awesomely ridiculous... but it involved pretty much every obstacle a person could think of AND the kindness of a random stranger!

Best night ever. And I don't even drink milk.


----------



## bryanpaul (May 2, 2012)

hahahah awww dude got his chocolate milk....i love happy endings....................believe it or not, i have lived out this story almost word for word before...only, replace "chocolate milk" with "booze"


----------



## kennacoconut (May 6, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> hahahah awww dude got his chocolate milk....i love happy endings....................believe it or not, i have lived out this story almost word for word before...only, replace "chocolate milk" with "booze"


That is awesome! So I assume your mission had a happy ending too?


----------

